# Northeast snowfall cycles.



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

I have been plowing close to 20 years. I am now of the opinion that we get a 3 year cycle here. Two consecutive years of decent snow, followed by a warmer, low snow winter on the third year?


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm with you on that.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

my area its been five year cycles


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

who do you think you are ? al gore ?:laughing:


----------



## doyles (Dec 26, 2010)

your right i think next winter will be a bad one


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Cant be any worse than this winter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

When I started I thought 5 year cycles, does seem like 3-4 year cycles now...


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

North Atlantic oscillation is the phrase I keep hearing.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

I agree with you on the three year cycle this is what i try to explain to alot of people, I to have been at it for 20 yrs


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Lets face it, this season was a bust! Even if we pick up a serious storm or two now, the ground is so warm the snow will meld down fast and kill any chance of removal and/or site relocation! You just have to trudge on and set your focus on next winter! When we get hammered next winter and clients start to gripe, you be sure to remind them they spent nothing this season. If my 3 year cycle theory is accurate, 2012 should be good, 2013 should be very good followed by a slow year in 2014, we shall see?


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Lawn King you are in the wrong business you should be a weather man.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/climate/bossnw.shtml

Now we can all study the past in hopes of guessing the future...


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Did you notice that a mild snow year in 1994 total was 14.9. That was followed by the biggest total on record of 107.6 inches. It's just crazy how much thing can change from one year to the next.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

It is crazy, still feels like a short cycle .
Been happening for a long, long time..
The least amount of snow record goes all the way back to 1936/37 for this area..


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Last year we had one of the snowiest on record (top 10), with at least on month at the top for that month ever. Year before was above average as well. This year we are way down from average, that's why it's called an average though.


----------



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

Well i cant remember when this late in the season DC area hasnt had some type of winter event. So far we are in a winter drought


----------

